
Scismic – A skill-based job matching platform for scientists - peter_d_sherman
https://scismic.com/beta
======
bananaquant
To me, it seems that the bigger problem is lack of good jobs for trained
scientists, rather than any inefficiencies of matching them to each other.
Academia, on the one hand, is replete with positions like postdocs and adjunct
professorships that are low-paying career dead ends. And on the other, many
industry jobs listing Ph.D. as a requirement don't utilize research skills, so
someone with a Masters or an undergraduate degree can do them just as good.
Such people are usually hired ahead of scientists.

I don't know about biomedicine in particular though. Maybe, something is
different there.

~~~
collyw
As someone that never did a PhD I wonder why it is assumed that it is needed
for research. Usually a PhD just seems to be a low paid position with a bit of
academic freedom these days.

~~~
bananaquant
The undergraduate and Masters degrees typically don't have the research
component; that's why PhDs are necessary. At the same time, I completely agree
about their poor pay and not a lot of freedom.

------
btrettel
By "for scientists" they seem to mean "for biomedical scientists".

------
SubiculumCode
Unfortunately, no jobs were found/available for this neuroscientist on
Scismic.

Is this in demo phase still?

~~~
awb
/beta in the URL

